# Could use some help



## rcthorn (Oct 12, 2021)

Haven't seen another jar on the internet like this and no information, could use your help please 
The_ Mason_ in print and script. Light aqua and machine made


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Oct 12, 2021)

Heres one, conflicting answers from people





						Jar I've never seen before | Collectors Weekly
					

Shop for—and learn—about vintage and antiques. Browse the best of eBay, connect with other collectors, and explore the history behind your favorite finds.




					www.collectorsweekly.com


----------



## rcthorn (Oct 12, 2021)

View attachment 230781View attachment 230782


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Oct 12, 2021)

rcthorn said:


> View attachment 230781View attachment 230782


i cant view them


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks like RB1651 in the Red Book of Fruit Jars.  Listed for $10-15 in RB 9 though honestly it might be tough to get that for it.


----------



## rcthorn (Oct 14, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> i cant view them


Sorry I was just trying to load a few more pictures, they are at the top.


----------



## rcthorn (Oct 14, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like RB1651 in the Red Book of Fruit Jars.  Listed for $10-15 in RB 9 though honestly it might be tough to get that for it.


Do you happen to know the year they were made?


----------

